# My new layout



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Due to a loss in income I had to move out of the facility I had been renting for the last 4 years. After some redesign my mdf track is being built in a spare room at my house. Should be ready for racing by mid July.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

looks like it is coming together quite nicely and will be a lot of fun to race on.
"when you get a lemon, make lemonade"
good job man


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

That is going to be a very fun track, Great work

Boosted


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

Nice track !


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Last night, Sunday, October 25th, the final component was added to my raceway. Garold Page came over and added the lane striping to the track. And now that it has dried everything is ready for racing. No more guessing about which lane a car belongs in after a deslot.


----------



## sidecar53 (May 14, 2006)

Great looking track, Modlerbob!!


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

that looks great , what scale is it ?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

yeah what scale?
looks like 1/43 but could be 1/32?


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

sidecar53 said:


> Great looking track, Modlerbob!!


DITTO!!! :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Great job building that track Modlerbob! Looks like a fun layout. I wish I was still in Fla i`d do some laps with ya!.....Gary :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

The track is for 1/32 scale cars with 3.5" lane spacing. I/43rd scale cars run well on it too.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Modlerbob said:


> The track is for 1/32 scale cars with 3.5" lane spacing. I/43rd scale cars run well on it too.


sounds like you could do 1/25 on it as well :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------

